# Suche Freund und Sponsor



## Merjesto (10. April 2020)

Hallo,
ich habe vor Jahren Aktiv WOW gespielt und bin "endlich" durch Arbeitslosigkeit wegen Corona wieder in der lage Zeit fürs Spielen aufzubringen.

Leider brauche ich jemanden der mich wirbt und mir finanziell hilft das Spiel zu erwerben.

Dafür biete ich jeden Charackter den Er/Sie möchte auf max Lvl zu bringen (egal ob Horde Alli oder welcher Server).

Added mich einfach unter: Merjesto#21951 bei interesse.


----------



## Skob97 (10. Mai 2020)

Sry kommt etwas spät  aber ich glaub nicht das jemand darauf eingeht heutzutage. Da es bei werbt ein freund nur noch 50% ep gibt und es nicht mit den Erbstücken stakt die 45% ep geben (mit den ringen dann 55% ep) das einzinste was man bekommt sind die Werbt ein freund Belohnungen/Skins und alle 3 Monate 1 WOW Monat. Und wen Leute die Skins unbedingt haben wollen dann kaufen sie sich lieber selbst 1 Monat dafür. ^^ (wovon es auch nicht viele giebt, da kaum Leute für 1 Transmogteiel 12 Euro zahlen wollen XD )


----------



## Patiekrice (13. Mai 2020)

Merjesto schrieb:


> Dafür biete ich jeden Charackter den Er/Sie möchte auf max Lvl zu bringen (egal ob Horde Alli oder welcher Server) [...]


 

auch in classic?
wie lange brauchst du pro Charakter?


----------



## kaskas141 (5. September 2022)

Hast du mittlerweile jemanden gefunden?


----------

